# Black River Elyria



## BigCodyDiesal (Feb 22, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone fishes the Black river located in Elyria/Lorain county. Not a lot of people do because they think it's too dirty, but i've caught 3 all ohio bass from my favorite hole. Anyone fish here but me? Cody


----------



## steel stalker (Feb 22, 2005)

I grew up with the Black river in my backyard.I have not fished it for 6 or so years but I think it's no dirtier than most other ohio rivers.


----------



## mikie_fin (Jun 25, 2004)

My brother-in-law still fishes the Black River with good success. He catches steelhead, sm bass, & lm bass.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

I caught a few small largemouth right around the Ramp but never really fished it hard.


----------



## elyfishingmaster (Sep 3, 2004)

I fish there about everyday during the summer for carp. i have caught a couple fish ohio carp from down there.
Where exactly do u fish at in the black river i fish around cascade park. PM me if you want to talk more about fishing the black river because i have been fishing there for about 5 years.


----------



## mikie_fin (Jun 25, 2004)

He fishes south of the 31st street bridge in Lorain all the way to the tressel and continues on south from there by Ford Road.


----------



## BigCodyDiesal (Feb 22, 2005)

I do fish around cascade park but my favorite hole is a dam called rosie's dam. Some what by vic janowics if you know where that it. Probly a 6 foot hole with plenty of huge fish.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

A tourny I fished there last year produce 2nd and 3rd(me) places from the river. First place came out of the lake. I love it in early October!!


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

I used to fish the Black years ago further south. We'd park right off the side of Rt. 224 and wade it. There was some awesome smallmouth fishing in it back then but haven't been down there in 20 years.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

...been 20+ years for me too and I don't think I could even find where I use to fish LOL
Really never caught better river smallies then I did back then in the black river...


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah we caught tons of 10-12 inchers, several in the 2-3 lb range and two buddies of mine caught fish in the 5 lb range. I dont' think I ever got one over 3 lbs. but we used to have a blast catching 'em on ultra-lights and 4 or 6 lb test. Lots of rock bass kept things interesting too.


----------



## HAIRJIG (Apr 13, 2004)

I live in Canton, and I just got a job in Elyria. Can anyone tell me how to get to Cascade Park?


----------

